

Under Rainier’s crater, a natural laboratory like no other - tim_sw
http://seattletimes.com/html/localnews/2024638286_rainiercavesxml.html

======
autism_hurts
Fascinated with this type of geologic activity? Check out Lassen National
Park.

Or actually, please don't -- because it's the most pristine and beautiful
national park in California that isn't overrun with tourists.

------
runjake
Trivia: There's a small Piper airplane frozen into the ceiling of one of those
caves near the summit.

Edit: According to the link JoeAltmaier pasted below, the plane has now fallen
off of the ceiling. It was pretty weird to see it just hanging there, at the
time.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Interview but no pictures: [http://www.gorp.com/parks-guide/travel-ta-secrets-
from-the-p...](http://www.gorp.com/parks-guide/travel-ta-secrets-from-the-
park-ranger-files-sidwcmdev_159133.html)

------
edge17
amazing article. i've been up there a few times, had no idea what was under my
feet

